# Bad fletching job



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a shop put new wraps and blazer vanes on my six Carbon Tech arrows this week. I picked them up yesterday and brought them home.
On some of the arrows, all three vanes are not the same distance down the shaft from the nock, the distance varies from 1 to 2 millimeters on them. One arrow also has the vanes arranged so that the angle between them all is not uniform.
I'm an archery rookie, but to me this looks like sloppy work that will affect arrow flight. I'm thinking of trying to get my money back, then taking the arrows somewhere else to get them done better.
Please share your thoughts and advice.


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

Ouch. I would ask for a refund or ask them to correct the fletching.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I fletch my own arrows and have done that my self. Did not notice a change in arrow flight but i would not have paid good money for a job like that.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The 1-2 mm difference down the shaft looks sloppy, but won't likely cause any problems, the last picture though is an arrow that won't shoot in the group for sure.

I'd never be comfortable paying someone to do that for me. Get your money back and invest in a bitzenburger instead...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Flething them yourself and coming out that way is one thing, I could probably live with it. But, paying a PRO SHOP....I would get my $$ back or have em fix it.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Had a shop do a dozen hunting arrows that turned out like that. Glue smeared on some of the vanes. They even used a straight clamp and no offset. Couldn't figure out why my broadheads didn't fly right. Didn't take long to see the fletching job, and then had to re-do them myself. I suppose I could have took them back and embarrassed somebody but I decided to eat it. Definitely shoot all of them to see where your poi is now.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2009)

*Magnum Sports in Chatfield, MN*

Thank you guys. I'll try getting my money back and take my business elsewhere.

This all started from having them install new strings for me. First the string and both cables were all an inch too short. I brought it home and realized it didn't look right. Brought it back and they put another new set on that brought the bow back to proper specs.

Started shooting arrows and the vanes began ripping off because they were hitting the drop away rest after the string job. They tried telling me it was bad factory glue on the original arrows and that they were getting old. I said they are only 6 months old and each arrow has less than 50 shots. Then I showed him the grove in the moleskin on the drop away where the vanes were hitting. He grudgingly agreed that the vanes were hitting, but said "it's not so bad, I've seen guys shoot fine that way". Well the vanes were striking hard enough that I could feel it in my hand and arm, whereas the bow had previously shot without a twitch. His solution was to replace the original vanes with Blazers, since they are shorter it will give the drop away a bit more time to drop out of the way. I asked if maybe the cord running from the rest to the cable needed adjustment, "no it's fine" he said.
So stupid me I let him put wraps and blazers on, but I'm pretty sure if I shoot them the blazers will hit the rest too.

If they had put the strings on correctly and got the rest set properly the original vanes would still be fine. I'm really mad about this whole thing, the shop is 20 miles away too so the gas money on all these trips that should have not been necessary is adding up.

In case anybody reading this is from SE Minnesota, the shop is Magnum Sports in Chatfield. I strongly suggest avoiding them!


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll make sure to steer clear of that shop. Sounds like some pretty shabby work is being done there and even less accountability. Too bad


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Thank you guys. I'll try getting my money back and take my business elsewhere.
> 
> This all started from having them install new strings for me. First the string and both cables were all an inch too short. I brought it home and realized it didn't look right. Brought it back and they put another new set on that brought the bow back to proper specs.
> 
> ...


Go get your money back and find another shop. That fletch job is pitiful. I did not do that bad on the first arrow I ever did. It just shows a lack of interest. It is getting close to season and they probably had the girl from the register come back and fletch b/c they were behind. Find another shop, get in good with them, where they know your name. Spend some money with them instead of buying everything off of the internet and they will treat U better. Good luck, hope U can at least get your money back.

RR


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Sucks that has to happen.


----------



## rholson (Jun 22, 2007)

*Good Shop In Twin Cities*

I know you're from southeast Minnesota, but do you ever venture to the Twin Cities? If so there is an awesome shop in Maple Grove called Archery Specialists. They've done lots of work for me over the past couple of years and it's always been top notch. When they put a new string on for me last summer they took a lot of time to make sure my fall away rest was timed properly. Then they had me shoot a ton of arrows before I ever left the shop to make sure the arrows flying true and grouping nicely! I knew when I left the shop that there were no problems. That's the way it should be when you pay for service. The service you got was terrible and that fletching job, while probably serviceable, looks like it was done by a total newby. I'd never walk in that place again. I hope things go better for you at a new shop. Best of luck!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Dave M said:


> This all started from having them install new strings for me.
> Started shooting arrows and the vanes began ripping off because they were hitting the drop away rest after the string job.
> They tried telling me it was bad factory glue on the original arrows and that they were getting old.
> [*] He grudgingly agreed that the vanes were hitting, but said "it's not so bad, I've seen guys shoot fine that way".
> ...


Just wanted to reiterate some highlights here....

Also, I'm glad you posted the name of the shop that pulled this [email protected] on you.
these people do not deserve the hard earned money of the archers that depend upon them for quality service. the do not deserve to be called a "Pro Shop". 

What you got dealt was VERY unprofessional, and that malarkey about the timing being "fine" on the rest, is just a total sham.

BAD ON THEM!!!

*
Ohh, my 8 year old daughter fletches all her own arrows and even her very first set looked better than that!*


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Making a mistake on fletching is one thing.

Refusing to acknowledge a mistake, and then trying to convince you to live with it is ridiculous.

If it's worth the money to go ask for it back, or just letting them know that they're idiots (but they probably won't believe you), then you should go back. If it hits the drop away rest, and the rest was working before, they screwed something up. It might be the cable, or they could have just nocked it too low, or whatever. Either way, they should have just fixed it, not told you that lots of people shoot just fine with their equipment screwed up.

I'm usually a proponent of giving people an opportunity to correct their mistakes, but it sounds like you've gone above and beyond, and have already suffered enough.


----------



## Dolph1992 (Sep 6, 2009)

At least they got them all facing the right direction  anyone wh has done this can feel my pain


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

buy a bitz and do your own. You get a good feeling when you build your own arrows.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Backlash said:


> buy a bitz and do your own. You get a good feeling when you build your own arrows.


If you do get a Bitz, check out the following threads.

Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

just take it back and ask them to fix it and theyll do it for free...its not a huge deal. ive shot better with only 2 vanes than with 3 sometimes


----------



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2009)

*Got my money back*

I complained to them over the phone and they wanted me to bring the arrows down so they could verify the bad fletching. I told them I was done wasting my time and gas money driving to see them and asked if they could just mail the money back to me if I sent them the pics I've posted here. They still said no, so this is what I said: "Just to prove I'm not trying to get free vanes out of you, I'll tear them all off my arrows and mail them to you, then you'll know I don't want to use them." After that he agreed to send me back my money, and I did receive it about a week after speaking with him.
Since then I visited a shop in Wabasha, an hour drive away, and the owner seems pretty good so far. Thanks for all of your thoughts.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you definitely need to get your money back, if i fletched an arrow or two for someone, even if they didn't pay, i would make sure they were equal in separation and distance down the shaft.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

sc4x4truck said:


> I fletch my own arrows and have done that my self. Did not notice a change in arrow flight but i would not have paid good money for a job like that.


i have done the same also from time to time fletching my own,but im not paying for it


----------



## Sabotage (Nov 17, 2020)

Yikes, sometime the same thing happens to me but I've lived with it since I build my arrows. If I were you, I'd likely take the L and moving forward just build my own. it's very rewarding to build that perfect arrow.


----------



## Michigas_crna (Aug 29, 2021)

Sabotage said:


> Yikes, sometime the same thing happens to me but I've lived with it since I build my arrows. If I were you, I'd likely take the L and moving forward just build my own. it's very rewarding to build that perfect arrow.


aside from YouTube what’s a good resource for building good arrows? Aside from a jig, what else do you need? Thanks for the help/input.


----------

